

Does your alexa ranking have any value? - ibudiallo
http://idiallo.com/blog/2013/04/alexa-ranking

======
ulcjohn13
well for me it just one of the aspects of your web page growth , i would not
be too concerned about it though . I work for clients who focus too much on
alexa rank but i personally prefer user view or returning views.

